# تهنئة بمناسبة دخول شهر رمضان



## عارف10 (30 أغسطس 2008)

اخواني واخواتي السلام عليكم لكم مني اجل التهاني بدوخول شهر الرحمة والغفرانونصيحتي لكم اغتنموا الفرصة وتقبل الله صيام الجميع بمزيد من الاجر والثواب باذن الله .:75:


----------



## العشعوشي (30 أغسطس 2008)

رمضان كريم 
 كل عام وانتم بخير 
اعاده الله علينا باليمن و البركة


----------



## فتوح (1 سبتمبر 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وكل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله منا جميعا الصيام والقيام وأعاننا عليها وعلى عمل الخيرات


----------



## eng_eslam (1 سبتمبر 2008)

رمضاااااااااااااااااااااااااا ن كرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم


----------



## المهندس البطة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:
شكرا لك رمضان كريم وجميل اتمنى من الله ان يغفر ما تقدم من ذنوبنا وما تاخر


----------



## صناعي1 (7 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و أنتم بألف خير


----------



## المهندس البطة (7 سبتمبر 2008)

صناعي1 قال:


> كل عام و أنتم بألف خير


وانت بخير والمسلمين عامة بالف خير:56:


----------



## المهندس البطة (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*لكم مني اجمل هدية بمناسبة شهر رمضان♥هيا نتعايد*

*[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]كــل عام وأنتم بخير[/FONT]*​


*[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]والشـــ ه ـــر مبآرك[/FONT]*
​

*أجمـــــل هــــــديـه لك طبعاً*​
​

​





​​​


----------

